# Can anyone help us ?



## bettyb001990_123 (May 18, 2009)

Hi we are a young couple who desperately long for a baby, but we are unable to have one naturally as my partner has cystic fibrosis, we have been told that we need to have ivf as thats the only option. but we haven't got enough money to do so , our doctor has said that it would be possible for me to donate eggs and have the cost reduced. But we are not sure how we go about doing this as we are both young and didn't know this was an option. He gave us this website address can anyone help us.


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

BettyBoo,

Hiya and welcome to FF 
The best way to start is maybe to find out what clinics are local/near to you that offer the egg share scheme (what area do you live in?), phone and ask them to send you details and costs, some clinics offer open evenings so you can go along and find out more that way too.

Have you had chance to look around the site much? This link is really helpful in explaining the 'egg share basics'
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=63787.0

I think there is a link on here about which clinics offer egg share somewhere.

I egg shared for the first time last summer, and from my first consultation at the clinic to getting started with all the drugs was about 3 months! 
It does reduce the cost of treatment dramatically but all clinics are different and the cost's can really vary, so its worth doing your homework.

I hope this helps you a little to begin with, feel free to ask more - if you post on the main introduction board one of the moderators will come and post you lots of useful links about using the whole site 

 with getting started!


----------



## eggsharer (Oct 22, 2007)

i dont understand how CF affects your partner (is this your husband i presume?) does it affect his count?  My DH is potentially a CF carrier (rest of his family are he had a sister died from it when young but we never tested DH but knew we had sperm issues anyway) so we eggshared, it cost us just slightly over £1k but different at each clinic and depends what you need.  Your GP can pay for some of the tests and you should be entitled to an NHS go or two.  We were lucky got twins first go   (we were not entitled to NHS go as i alreayd have a daughter from preious relationship).

if you have any questions ask away and i will try and help


----------



## Alley (Aug 13, 2006)

Bettyboo, I've sent you a PM


----------

